
Web Browsers Reject About Two Thirds of Cookies - aarbor989
https://www.emarketer.com/content/web-browsers-reject-about-two-thirds-of-cookies
======
matthewmcg
"Cookies were originally designed to track users across the web on browsers."

No. Cookies were originally designed to temporarily store state
information.[1] I would be astonished if any of the designers envisioned in
1997 the persistent cross-site tracking that has become "normal" in the late
2010s.

[1] See RFC 2109:
[https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2109.txt](https://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2109.txt)

